# Lake Oconee Prior to Development



## huntnnut (Jun 16, 2005)

It's hard to believe now though Lake Oconee use to look like this prior to development.  This shot was taken back in the early 80's from a large crop of granite that goes down into the bottom of a large cove near the dam.  We had the land leased back then and deer hunted on it in the winter and camped & fished on it during the summer.  Some of you may recognize the area.

Btw, that's my old Bronco on top of the hill...


----------



## dxydawg (Jun 16, 2005)

neat pics, i think i recognize that area, boy have things grown up.
also there is a neat pic i think at brantleys marina that is an old aerial photo before the lake was flooded but after the land had already been cleared, you see the river channel just winding around through the cleared land, pretty cool and amazing to me


----------



## HT2 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Milton..........*

I can remember goin' down I-20 where the lake is now, and there was nothin' but a river runnin' there......

Man that was a long, long time ago.........


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 16, 2005)

Yea Tim, you're right it's been a day or two since then.

I remember sitting up on top of that hill watching the first house go up on the other side of the lake just wishing I could afford to buy up the whole area...  

Then, the next thing I know Jamie Rynolds of Reynolds Plantation bought the place out from under us and as far as I know he still owns it unless GPC finally bought it from him.

There was 400 acres or so there that we leased prior to the dam being built for deer hunting in which we killed 40 to 50 deer off of year in and year out.

Each side of the property was property owned by GPC, one side which is Lawrence Shoals Campground now.  Both ends had frontage on the lake with the other end being in sight of the dam.  We spent most all of our summers in the Granite cove camping and fishing.  Below is a picture of my son who wasn't much more than a toddler then, though you wouldn't know it the way he loved the water.  He's now the director of all the resturants in the Ritz Carlton Hotel there on the lake.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Progress.............*

Yeah, Milton......

It seems like only yesterday..........

Man how things change.........


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 17, 2005)

*Yep...*

I grew up in Oconee and can remember playing and fishin in the river...had family that lived below I-20 and there was nothing down there...just a bunch of us good ole folks , huntin and fishin


----------



## horsecreek (Jun 17, 2005)

well whats it look like now?


----------



## aaron batson (Jun 17, 2005)

huntnut - My father grew up in the Veasy/White Plains area. He can remember what that area looked like way before the lake was there. He talks about the time they spent smimming in the creeks under the bridge next to what is now Granite Shoals Marina. They also did some deer doggin in that area. Apparently that ran the dogs toward the river and shot the deer as they crossed. Sounds like they had some good times on that river back then.

I spent some time at lake in those early years, fishing the banks in Double Branches, Rocky creek, and Sandy creek. I too remember what it looked like without houses, of course I was young then. 

That rock outcrop in your photo - is it on the west side of the lake just upstream of the dam?


----------



## red tail (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm only 21 years old and have been going there ever sence I can remember. You guys are right. It has change alot even sence I have been going there.


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 17, 2005)

Horsecreek, there's houses, hotel, golf courses on most of it now.

Redtail, it's going to continue to change until theres something constructed on every available lot I imagine. 

Aaron,  you guessed it.  I think that's the largest outcrop of granite on the lake and it goes way down into the middle of that cove.  One day while camping there were some divers showed up and dove in the cove, though I have no idea what they were looking for or what they may have found.  I think they were just diving for the fun of it mostly.  You use to be able to catch crappie all along the bank on the opposite side of the cove from the granite, though I haven't fished there in years.  

Funny you mentioned White Plains, that's where a lot of ex's family lived growing up.  Ask your Dad if he knew any of the Barnes.  Those folks that own Holcombs are kin to them as well, though I can't think of there last name off the top of my head at the moment.  My son just bought a small farm down there and is living there now also.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jun 17, 2005)

My dad told me he too remembers it before they built it. He
said they used to ride around down in there when they were building it.      I too am 21 and basically grew up on the lake. We had a camper sitting on a lot in a cove and spent every single weekend there. This was up till I was 12 or so.The last time I was on Oconee we rode up to where our camper used to be and I couldnt believe it. There were a couple HUGE mansions sitting there and the road had done been paved leading to them      I sure miss when I was there. Alot of great memories for sure.


----------

